# Looking for help!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dero62*

Dero62

Dogs don't like to be out there alone. Sorry to hear about your wife. I suggest that you Put her leash on and take her in the yard and stay with her for 10 minutes and see if she goes. 
Also, we try to walk our dogs every day. Dogs need that exercise and they love walk.


----------



## Dero62 (Oct 5, 2011)

I do stand out there with her, sometimes for up to an hour (thankfull it isn't winter yet). I can walk her, and I do walk her a lot, it's just that if I am not home she can't get her before bed walk in. The plan is if and when she does go while tied out, she will be praised and rewarded for doing something good. Then if I am home she goes on a walk right after pooping so she stills gets the reward of a walk and a long walk to wear her out.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Does she poop in the house? If not, then I wouldn't worry about it. Both of my girls go 10 - 12 hours ... sometimes even more hours between poops. In the morning they don't rush out to go...I have to throw the balls for them first! They will go in our evening walk around 6 - 7 pm but won't go before bed and on weekends will stay in bed too until 9 a.m. ! Your dog may simply not need to go.

If she is messing in the house, that is not the case. I hope your wife mends quickly. K


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dero*

Dero

Before your wife got hurt, how did she go poop?
Where did your wife walk her to go?


----------



## Dero62 (Oct 5, 2011)

We are only putting her out on the leash when she asks to go outside, so we know that she has to relieve herself. She doesn't poop in the house and never has. The thing is when we do get up and go for a walk she always poops, never hasn't while walking. It doesn't have to be a far walk before she goes, I just think she doesn't know that it is okay to go in the yard. She'll smell the ground like she has to go, even sometimes act if she is about to, but then stops mid squat. We are by no means looking to take the easy way out of not walking her for excerise, unfortunately when I am not able to home she has to know to poop in the yard.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Is she peeing out there? Can you put her on a longer leash and not look at her when she goes?


----------



## Dero62 (Oct 5, 2011)

Its a 30' leash, and no she only goes when we are with her


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

ok so I am confused.
The problem is you need her to go out on her own because your wife cannot go out with her. Can your wife be by the door with the 30' leash and chuck a ball out there for her to give her the incentive to go out?
Sorry, not trying to make this complicated, just clarify what the issue is....


----------



## Dero62 (Oct 5, 2011)

It's a 30' tie out cable that is in the yard. We need her to go to the bathroom in the yard because when I'm not home my wife cannot walk her around the block like we have done for the past year and a half. Normally she poops half way around the block in the same spot. To answer you question, yes she can stand out in the yard with her, and she does, but Addison (my pooch) won't poop. She'll pee but that's it. We thought about using a ball, but tennis ball and other toys are her life ( we say she has doggie ADD when balls are around.) If they are out, she is fixated on them and will NEVER go. The problem isn't that I can't get her to leave the house, then problem is the actully getting her to relive herself in the yard. I don't know how get Addison to understand that it is okay to use the bathroom in the yard. Like I said before the only idea I had was to plant a poop in our yard so her own scent is there. So far no luck. I hope this is a little clearer.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Our dogs do get set in their ways, don't they?

I want to say that when she has to go badly enough, she'll go in the yard. But if she's anything like my Riley, that may not be the case. 
We have a yard area right outside our unit and he doesn't like to poop out there, either. The only time he'll go there is if he needs to go first thing in the morning. Any other time, he'll sniff around for a while and then he just stands there looking at me like "why are we just standing out here?"
I think maybe he needs at least a short walk to, well... get things moving.

Is there any way you could have someone come in? A dog walker, maybe, to take her for a short walk when you aren't home?


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I have almost the exact opposite problem with Kirby. She won't do business anywhere accept in the back yard. I have trouble getting her to pee outside the back yard. This was a problem when we showed.

I honestly think that if you hang tough she will finally go and once she goes it will be easier for her. I understand that she is very stubborn (their not Scottish for nothing) so try adding a little pumpkin or veggies to her food, the fiber should make her "have to go" and put her on her line.

Good-luck.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I always thought taking a dog for a walk was also for them to go potty--- Lola NEVER goes potty when I walk her. She will only go when home in the back yard. Is this a normal behavior? Other dogs I have had( not goldens) LOVED to poop and potty on "THE WALK".


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

Our first golden would always go on the THE WALK, our second would never, ever go on THE WALK only in her own yard, which made it difficult when traveling as she didn't have her own yard to go in. Used to take FOREVER to relieve herself when that happened. It would eventually happen, just had to be patient. Did a lot of waiting around....


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

newport said:


> I always thought taking a dog for a walk was also for them to go potty--- Lola NEVER goes potty when I walk her. She will only go when home in the back yard. Is this a normal behavior? Other dogs I have had( not goldens) LOVED to poop and potty on "THE WALK".


It is what a dog is familiar with and comfortable with... Darby will "go" no matter where he is, if he has to go he will go. Kirby is less confident and I think she feels safer in the yard so she will hold it unless she absolutely has to go. I have never walked them for anything but pleasure so they never learned to go on a walk, hindsight.... will do it a little differently so they are comfortable going outside of their yard.


----------

